# Suggestions for a 9mm compact carry with manual safety



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

Time for a small 9mm carry that's easy to conceal with a manual safety, what's available?

What do you suggest?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Audioi said:


> Time for a small 9mm carry that's easy to conceal with a manual safety, what's available?
> 
> What do you suggest?


M&P Shield or 9C, CZ Rami, Beretta PX4 Storm sub-compact would be my top choices for a small 9mm "with" a manual safety. May I ask why you want a manual safety?


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

I grew up with safety's


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Me too, but I prefer pistols without them now. I'd have a look at the guns I recommended, though. I think those are the best for the money based on what you are looking for. Good luck!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I currently have a Ruger SR9c that I like. one potential concern is that it's striker fired and there's no way to decock and leave a round in the chamber. If there's a round in the chamber, it's ready to fire.
It does have a thumb safety, but you might consider a handgun with a hammer that you can de-cock and still be able to just pull the hammer back and fire.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Add the Taurus PT111 Millennium G2 to your list.

And add me to the list of those who wonder why a manual safety would be THE defining requirement.
Personally, other than a 1911, I don't see the need. The PT111 has one, but I have never activated it. Not even once.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I would say if it have to have a hammer and manual safety to look into the Taurus 809 compact. Nice gun, hammer fired with manual decocker and safety. I carry moistly the striker fired S&W M&P 9 Shield, the M&P 9c and the Taurus PT 111 Pro. The Shield, the M&P 9c and my PT 111 are striker fired but they have a real manual safety.
For me a carry gun with a hot round in the chamber have to have a manual safety. Just old school. I don’t want to start a war with the Glockists, but in my book better safe than sorry, because the next toddler could grab it and fire against the Pope or even more evil, against Mr. Obambi.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

S&W Shield is a good firearm to have or go old school and get you a S&W 3913


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh the 3913...now that is old school!


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

*9mm options*

I have the shield in 9mm (with a thumb safety)



My Mrs. has the LC9s (with a thumb safety)



And I'm told that the Ruger recently was released as a "Pro" model without the mag disconnect or LCI. Good luck with whatever you choose. Shoot safe.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My CZ RAMI is one of the most accurate pistols I own, including the full sized ones. All steel, too. 

I just don't really care for DA/SA or manual safeties in a concealed carry pistol.


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

slayer61 said:


> I have the shield in 9mm (with a thumb safety)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have looked at both but have not yet shot the Ruger, both are candidates but could easily spend more.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Do yourself a favor and find a CZ Rami you can shoot before you buy anything. They make models in both 9mm and 40 S&W cal. They come in two different configurations, one with the manual safety and the other with a decocker. I have the one with the manual safety which can only be activated if the pistol is cocked. I have chosen to carry mine with the hammer down with a shell in the chamber. It's good to have options. It's even better to have a highly accurate and totally reliable gun at your side. You can thank me later.:mrgreen:


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Here is one more to consider,,,*

Bersa Thunder 9UC

SA/DA with manual safety and decocker.










Here it is compared to my Ruger LC9.










When I bought this pistol a few months back,,,
I also purchased 500 rounds of cheap ball ammo.

I've shot through that with not one malfunction,,,
As well as 50 rounds of Federal HP,,,
It digested them all very nicely.

This gun has been called the poor man's RAMI,,,
They are extremely close in size and shape.

It is completely ambidextrous if that is a concern,,,
And it takes 13 or 10 round magazines.

Anyways, just tossing out a different option.

Aarond

.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Well it's a little pricy and it's not a mouse gun, but it conceals very well in an Incog AIWB holster. Nighthawk T4


----------



## mcoe74 (Nov 22, 2013)

Audioi said:


> Time for a small 9mm carry that's easy to conceal with a manual safety, what's available?
> 
> What do you suggest?


I agree on the Ruger LC9s with safety. IMO, it is a easy to carry CC pistol, great sights, felt good in hand, and a accurate shooter @ 7 yds (didn't shoot further out).


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

As I review all the recommendations, I would say that for the money the Shield and PX4 Compact are the best choices. The Shield is going to be a little better for concealment, but the PX4 Compact holds 15+1. The LC9 gets pretty good reviews, but I just don't like it. The Bersa is a fine little gun, but for the money, Beretta beats it all day long. Both the Shield and Beretta shoot extremely smooth and are very accurate. I'd probably have to give the accuracy to the Beretta though. It's a really nice feeling gun, it has minimal recoil and truly is a joy to shoot.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

mcoe74 said:


> I agree on the Ruger LC9s with safety. IMO, it is a easy to carry CC pistol, great sights, felt good in hand, and a accurate shooter @ 7 yds (didn't shoot further out).


I have to disagree. IMHO the LC9s is a fair gun with mediocre sights. They are just plain hard to find in comparison to my shield. Of course it's just my .02


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

There are many CZ's that are compact with a safety. RAMI, 75 Compact, P-01, P-07 are all in this category and are all great shooters.


----------



## OKNewshawk (Jan 9, 2015)

Though I don't own one (yet) I would suggest the FNS-9c. It can be had with a manual safety.


----------



## NRA_guy (Oct 5, 2012)

Early CZ Rami's in .40 S&W had a serious FTF problem. I have one, and it was BAD. (The 9-mm Rami's did not have the FTF problem.)

Turned out to be a weak mag spring issue. Word was that CZ used the same 9-mm mag springs in the .40 S&W mags.

Not sure if there was a recall or if they ever fixed the problem.

I changed out the mag springs with stronger springs and eliminated the FTF problem, but now I have a problem fully loading the mags.

And I always have doubts in the back of my mind with any gun that has ever had serious problems.

Oh, well. It has lots of good company in the safe. :anim_lol:


----------



## kramden (Dec 25, 2015)

Shield would be my choice.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

My first firearm was the Ruger SR40C Despite all the LAWYER INSPIRED safety features... It is a darn good firearm at a decent price. (Same for the SR9C)


----------



## DanPop (Mar 20, 2016)

Add me to the Taurus pt911 lovers list.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

You all so have a couple sigs, with safety, the p938 is one but it's on the high side for price . But very good shooters, very relieable guns.


----------

